# on call set up for tommorow.,,.



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Decided to call a professional . Thanks guys.lmao:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> customer called... no water. submersible pump. says the points on the psi switch are closed but the pump is not humming as it was earlier when it runs. no breakers tripped...bad psi switch or bad pump? house is 5 years old... havn't been out yet so this is all speculation in preparation for tomorrow when I go to diagnose.
> 
> wheres triplecrown when you need all the answers????:laughing::jester::laughing::jester:


Call a licensed well pump company..


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Heading to my new job. I have a ton of burgers to flip!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> My license covers well pump repairs.i am very versed at repairing well systems. Thanks for the suggestion tho.douchebagggggg


Then what are you asking for help for then?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Wasn't asking for help. I will figure it out when I get there. Was asking for different ideas of what may cause this. I'm assuming it's the psi switch but like I said I'm speculating. Why is everything here a fkn argument or smart azz response. Sheesh guys lighten up


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> Wasn't asking for help. I will figure it out when I get there. Was asking for different ideas of what may cause this. I'm assuming it's the psi switch but like I said I'm speculating. Why is everything here a fkn argument or smart azz response. Sheesh guys lighten up


Funny because you're talking about smart azz remarks yet you call rj a douchebag. "Asking for different ideas on what may cause this" sounds like asking for help to me.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> Heading to my new job. I have a ton of burgers to flip!


I guess it's ok for you to make smart azz remarks but no one else?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I called rj a douce baggage in a joking matter. And i simply posted to see if anyone had ever ran into anything out of the ordinary. I enjoy hearing the crazy stories you old people tell here hahaha.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> I called rj a douce baggage in a joking matter. And i simply posted to see if anyone had ever ran into anything out of the ordinary. I enjoy hearing the crazy stories you old people tell here hahaha.


Bring ur amprobe and folding ruler


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol. And my smokeshifter


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Bring ur amprobe and folding ruler










Without a doubt. And I would like to add he needs to bring a decent shop-vac.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I wouldn't go without an amprobe. I've seen a submersible not work because they didn't pay the electric. Power company flipped the meter and it was still making contact on 1 leg so the house still had some power. I've also seen a pump with the breaker in a sub panel. The breaker in the main panel feeding the sub panel was being intermittent with dropping a leg. Also bad switches or loose connections. Most of my submersible calls are electrical problems. Not the pump.


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

My guess is that is the pump but good luck.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Its very possible its the pump too of course. Any idea on depth ?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

240 going to the pump and it is not running. I have continuity to the pump. Gonna go back and pull it and replace it monday. The pump will run sometimes and stop running with the points closed and power to it.when it is running it will not satisfy the psi switch.tank psi is 38 ...40/60 switch.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I test all contacts for voltage, 240 into pressure switch, 240 exiting switch. Then check amps, a standard 1/2,3/4 hp will have a quick spike of about 20 amps and then drop to about 5-10 once the motor is spinning. It can sometimes deliver water at high amps ( stuck on start winding) and shut down on overload, cool down then restart on it's own if there is no low water cut off. If it has a control box take the cover off to check the red, yellow and black wires in pairs for continuity. If you have good ohms going to the well it is likely the pump, you could try a new control box first (if it has one). When you have the pump up I would inspect all the wires for chafes before reinstalling. Pulling a pump is usually a 2 person or more job depending on depth of well and static water level.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

^^^ yep, yep, and yep.


----------

